# MLB network not authorized message



## hdtvman (Jul 23, 2007)

I just tried to set up a recording of 30 Clubs in 30 Days on MLB network (CH 213) and got message saying I wasn't authorized for that channel. I had to options don't set up recording or set it up, even though I am not authorized. Has anybody seen something like this before? The channel was also grayed out.
I thought every package receives this channel. Never had problem with this channel until now.


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

That's strange, if you were authorized before. I would try a reset through the menu. If that fails, you can send a rehit to your receiver from the Directv website or call and have them do it.


----------



## hdtvman (Jul 23, 2007)

This morning around 4:30, still couldn't record MLB network Ch 213 and schedule grayed out, but at 6:15 I was able to record and the schedule was no longer grayed out. Seems very peculiar that this happened after the STARZ free weekend ended. The CSR I spoke to said he didn't think the two were connected, but I think it was more than a coincidence that problem was no longer there.


----------

